# Turbinado Sugar vs Brown Sugar



## gooose53 (Jun 27, 2008)

When a recipe calls for brown sugar or even white sugar is the measurements the same?  ex: 1/4 cup brown sugar = 1/4 turbinado sugar


----------



## coyote (Jun 27, 2008)

normally brown sugar is called for it to be packed in the measurment.and white is just scooped and used.


----------



## geek with fire (Jun 27, 2008)

Yep, I've found the two to be interchangable.  However, I would note that while I've always been a big fan of Sugar in the Raw, I only use it now for long smokes (like Boston Butts).  The last few times I used dark brown sugar for my rubs and found that I got a better crust.


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Coyote has it going in...


----------



## gooose53 (Jun 27, 2008)

That's sort of what I was looking for....thanks Geek!!


----------



## gridirongriller (Jun 27, 2008)

If you want equal measurements, you need to use weight instead of volume.  Find out how much .25 cups of brown sugar weighs and them use the same amount of Turbinado or white.


----------



## gooose53 (Jun 27, 2008)

Now that's something I had not thought about....good tip!!  I do have a scale so that will be easy.


----------

